# Rear Bumper Cover Repaint/Replacement



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

I have a 2013 RS/LT Cruze with 83,000 (133,500 km) on it. While I was filling up one day I noticed these weird chips on the car. I think that the clear-coat was somehow damaged and I'd like to fix it or get it fixed. I tried posting on a detailing forum on Reddit and only got a couple of answers about what it was, and not really about how I can go about getting it fixed.

Here is an Imgur album of the chips in question: https://imgur.com/a/wJYGaHE

I was wondering if you guys had any insight as to if I could fix this, and if I can't fix it; how I should go about finding a paint shop. I tried using Google to find scrap yards and couldn't find anything close to my location, matched my color and/or not damaged. Then I went to eBay and CarID and found primed replacements that would be what I'm looking for. Ebay had one that would be shipped to me painted and ready for install but I've been told to not do that. 

Any advice on whether I should just find a body shop to respray my existing bumper cover or should I buy a primed one online and bring it to a paint shop? How should I go about finding the right place to have this done?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

I could be wrong, but the prep work required on yours (before paint) might be more costly than going with a primed or even a salvage piece (if you can find one).
Not sure where you are located, but did you search Car-part site for salvage pieces near you?


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

I did look at that site, I'm a little confused as to why some include the color while some don't, I've never done this before so I'd assume if I really wanted to find out I would call the place right? 

I think you're right too where you say the prep would be costly seeing as mine is a tint-coat


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

You can try email to contact, but you may get a faster response by calling them.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> I could be wrong, but the prep work required on yours (before paint) might be more costly than going with a primed or even a salvage piece (if you can find one).
> Not sure where you are located, but did you search Car-part site for salvage pieces near you?


x2 :iagree:



I just used that site and found a rear bumper in the correct color AND in one piece near me for a decent price, but I believe all used bumpers need some sort of reconditioning or repaint due to accidents or improper removal(broken tabs). Another thing to add, the cheap primed bumper is probably best route, but I wouldn't expect the same quality as your oem piece. 
As far as I know, you would have to completely sand down your bumper to get rid of those spider cracks. So yeah, extra $ in prep there for a good outcome.


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

I must be searching wrong, that or mine is niche (RS without rear sensors). But I punch in everything and find a small handful that tell me what color and/or show a picture.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Jondaytona said:


> As far as I know, you would have to completely sand down your bumper to get rid of those spider cracks. So yeah, extra $ in prep there for a good outcome.


My body and paint guys tell me that they can paint a bumper if it's as perfectly smooth as can be done with 320 grit sandpaper. Let me tell you, 320 grit finish is very, very, very smooth.


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks like something impacted it, that's the only way you get the spider web effect.

Also it look to be Crystal Red Tintcoat, which is a Tri Coat color. Not the easiest to find parts that will match because there are many variants.

My suggestion would be to fix the cover you have now. Trying to blend the one side will be easier than starting from scratch.

320 will get most of it out, but will take a good sealer or primer to get to look right. Id suggest 600 before painting.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

With RS, Without Sensor - Primed


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

Any recommendation about how to do this at home? or should I just go to an auto shop?


----------



## Drewie64 (Nov 26, 2017)

I appreciate that but like I said, I've found primed versions ready to go. But I don't know how to go about finding a good body shop. I find Google/Yelp reviews to be subjective to the point where I don't know weather or not to trust it


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

Take it to a professional. Go get few quotes from some shops, while there check out their production. When getting a quote see if they check for variations of the paint code. Some dealers recommend certain shops, see if your dealer does.


----------

